# Hi



## Laura (Aug 17, 2003)

Hi:

I am in need of


----------



## Mudge (Aug 17, 2003)

Of space? 

Welcome


----------



## Laura (Aug 17, 2003)

*Competition info?*

Hi,

I am looking for any information on how to get started with fitness competitions.  Any websites recommended?  Any information or recomendations would be great.  Thanks

Laura


----------



## gr81 (Aug 17, 2003)

hi Laura, I bet you would get more helpful response for this thread if you posted it in the competition forum, you know. welcome to IM by the way


----------



## Laura (Aug 17, 2003)

Thanks gR81


----------



## gr81 (Aug 17, 2003)

no problem girl


----------



## Laura (Aug 17, 2003)

I was looking for information on entering competitions.  I am new to all of this.  If you have any info it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Laura


----------



## sawheet (Aug 18, 2003)

Look up jbo , she is the comp princess!!!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 18, 2003)

Laura welcome to IM!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 21, 2003)

Welcome!!


----------



## heavyweight1987 (Aug 24, 2003)

WELCOME LAURA


----------

